# still like the King Cobra



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

I owned a Colt King Cobra .357 stainless 4" barrel. until recently, I bought it back in 94 ,I believe ,when I still had strong hands that could take the recoil without the pain. I recently traded it to get a carry gun and I'm still kicking myself in the butt. Even as powerful as it was, it was the most accurate handgun I have ever used. Man the grips just seemed to conform to your hand. But I couldn't handle it anymore and it isn't exactly a carry gun. It was easy to clean, so I always kept it that way. A really great gun. I wonder why Colt stopped making it. Anyone know? Someone told me Davis is now making it and calling it just the Cobra.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

oldguy said:


> I owned a Colt King Cobra .357 stainless 4" barrel. until recently, I bought it back in 94 ,I believe ,when I still had strong hands that could take the recoil without the pain. I recently traded it to get a carry gun and I'm still kicking myself in the butt. Even as powerful as it was, it was the most accurate handgun I have ever used. Man the grips just seemed to conform to your hand. But I couldn't handle it anymore and it isn't exactly a carry gun. It was easy to clean, so I always kept it that way. A really great gun. I wonder why Colt stopped making it. Anyone know? Someone told me Davis is now making it and calling it just the Cobra.


The King Cobra went the way of all revolvers from Colt a few years back when Colt withdrew from the revolver market. For awhile the Python continued in production from the Custom Shop, but now it, too, is gone. Like the Trooper and similar revolvers, these were not the high-end guns, like the Python, but they were rugged, dependable guns.

Bob Wright


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks Bob*

Appreciate you taking the time. They were rugged and dependable. I just liked the solid feel of the KC and it just looked like a well made machine.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw a 4" KC for sale recently on Glock Talk.
Don't remember the price, the picture looked good.


----------

